# Cornsnake Eggs Fertile or Infertile?



## PebblesRaven (May 23, 2014)

I know this has been answered MANY of times. But I was wondering if anyone would mind taking a look at these eggs of mine and also give me a little information on eggs?
I'll start off with the questions; 
I was wondering if there was a SURE way of telling if a corn snake egg is fertile?

I have about 20 days left of incubation; Here's a picture of the eggs taken two days ago; A few of them look iffy but a few look really plump and round; 
http://tinyurl.com/nrm9qqt


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

''candling'' them is a good way, shine a bright light thru them, if you see red veins, you have foetus' growing, they all look pretty healthy except the 2 squishy ones

be careful not the turn the eggs while candling them


----------



## morphtastic (Aug 18, 2012)

If they weren't fertile they would have moulded and gone bad ages ago. They all look good to me, a couple a bit iffy but I've had worse hatch. 
If you shine a small torch against the eggs at this age then you shoud be able to see some movement in the eggs, the babies will be fairly big now so you might not be able to see veins. Just move the torch around the edge of the egg and see if you can see movement, they react to the light, but not everytime. Be careful so as not to roll them over though!


----------

